# Someone please help



## Spacebound (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a 3 year old cockapoo that I purchased when he was a puppy. We got his shots right away. I had him for about 3 months when I was forced to move. My grandparents have been looking after him this whole time. Now that I'm back I saw him and his hair is terribly matted. His tail looks like one giant dread lock. We bought clippers and they won't even work in the slightest bit. I'm saving money so I can take him to the groomers but is there anything I can do?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry but you have to stump the cash to get him groomed (it sounds like he will need to be scalped if the matts are that bad). It would be cruel to leave him that way.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Get a refund on the clippers if money is tight and take him to the groomers instead with the money, mats that bad will cause him discomfort. Hope you can get him sorted out soon.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Can your grandparents not help out with the cost of the groom as they really should have been taking care of that themselves. 



The pet clippers you get from the shops are rubbish you really need a professional set, I it's better to get him to a groomer for a full shave down as depending on the matting you could end up catching the skin. A grooming will have the right equipment. 


Depending on how bad his coat is he may also need some vet treatment for his skin. And his nails might be in a bad way, if he has due claws depending on when they were last clipped thay may have curled round into the skin. 


Do you know when he was last groomed, call some groomers and explain the situation.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

As others have suggested he really does need to be professionally groomed or it may even be a job for the vets if he's too bad, matts when severe which he sounds like he has really can be painful due to every movement they make causes the mats to pull the skin, I really wouldn't try to sort this yourself as once the skin is pulled by the mats you can so easily cut them and tear the skin even with clippers.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

kendal said:


> Can your grandparents not help out with the cost of the groom as they really should have been taking care of that themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think we posted same time Kendal our replies are almost word for word the same....lol x


----------



## Spacebound (Mar 15, 2013)

I can't really blame my elderly grandparents for this. They brushed him a lot but as they got older the dog took care of them or. Instead of the other way . the dog is such a sweet heart and loved my grandparents and protected them. His paws do hurt him at times. I always guessed his overgrown nails. And his tail extremely bothers him because it's one huge clump. I'll start saving up the money and call my local vet. Thank you all for the advice!!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Please take him to the vets ASAP if his claws are overgrown there's a good chance they have curled into his pads and possibly broken into the skin, I'm sure any decent vet will put your dogs welfare before payment and perhaps they may let you pay weekly or something, if not do you have a local PDSA they will treat your dog for free or for a small donation, don't put off getting your dog the care he needs it's really not fair if he's uncomfortable.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm sorry but this isn't something that can wait till you save up, this needs sorted now, this is an animal welfare situation, if he is as bad as you say he could be taken off you because of neglect. 


How much contact have you had with him, who's responsibility has he been over the year. When exactly was his last groom, when did he last see a vet. 


I'm sorry top sound harsh but if he is in pain then this is animal cruelty, he could have an infection or an abbesses under all that coat or in his feet. Not to mention eye or ear problems as a result or the matting. 

I'm sorry but if you can't afford to treat him today then you need to surrender him to an animal charity. It is in the dogs best interest he need treatment now, not when you have saved up to treat him.


----------



## Spacebound (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm not neglecting him. Over the last year he's been in the care of my grandparents. But recently as they've had trouble getting older I've been going over to help them. And the dogs been with both of us for a while. I've brushed out the tangles and ive cut matted hair from the neck to the hind legs. It's just his bottom and tail. We live in a desert climate there are a lot of stickers after re checking and cutting some hair I found one which cause the pain in his paw. His nails are a little longer than I'd like but for now he's okay. And it's not as easy to just spend the money like you say. Working a minimum wage job living on my own and caring for two elderly.. There isn't an abundance of money to just spend. I'm budgeting it so I can help him I love my dog and he loves me.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

In that case I would contact your local shelter,I am sure for a donation or you offering to volunteer some time, they will shave down your dog and provide basic treatment to your dog. It doesn't need to look wonderful, it is just important to get that coat off him. You will have no idea what those matts are hiding or just how much the dog is suffering. Please do this ASAP.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Can you post photos of him so we ca get a rugh idea of his condition. photos of his feet (paw pads) face and bodly. 


The way you are posting makes it shound like he is 3 years old and has never had a full groom other than some light brushing. which would be surfice brushing that wont penatrate the matted coat. 

this why we are conserned with niglect.

please answer my question to give us a better understanding of the dogs situation.



has he evet been to a groomer. 

if so when was his last trip.

When was his last vet visit. 

how long is his coat as a thick long coat is not good for a dog in a hot climet. 


how long have you been back in controle of his care and what is it only now his coat conserns you.



i know you care about your dog or you wouldnt be asking for advice. but your vage discription is what has lead us to jump to the conclusion that your dog need help now and can wait for you to save up. 

how long is it going to take for you to save up for the groom.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Your circumstances explain some of the difficulties you are facing - do you have access to transport? 

People on the forum will offer advice, it's just very difficult to know what advice to give without more information, some photos would help enormously. 

What equipment do you have for grooming? Are the scissors you're using ordinary household scissors? What sort of brush and comb are you using? Have you got plenty of shampoo and conditioner that could be used on a dog? All this info will help people to offer the most useful advice.

Karen's suggestion about offering to help at an animal shelter in return for a groom sounds good. 

What is your dog's name?


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I am sure you do love your dog but the problem is animals can mask pain more than humans and just because he's seemingly ok does not mean that he isn't feeling uncomfortable. Cockapoos have a very difficult coat to keep and need brushing out at the very least once a wk if he has gone nearly three years without a grooming routine then I hate to think what state his coat is in if his tail was as matted as you say it was then he is going to be in an awful state all over. There must be some help you can get from a vet or shelter to help your dog if you truly love your dog then you will get the help he needs now. I am sorry to sound harsh but I really feel your dog must be suffering if I'm honest and that's just not fair if you cannot give him the treatment he needs.


----------

